# OPI Suede Collection Autumn 2009



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2009)

OPI Suede Collection Autumn 2009







OPI is releasing Suede, a collection of six classic OPI shades in a suede finish.





You Don't Know Jacques Suede





Russian Navy Suede





Lincoln Park After Dark Suede





OPI Ink Suede





We'll Always Have Paris Suede





Suzi Skies In The Pyrenees Suede


Due to be released in September.

source


What do we all think? Personally, it just looks like yet another matte collection. Some of these versions don't look a whole lot like the oroginal colours, We'll always have Paris is a good example. Check out the suede version compared to the original.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 19, 2009)

They do look pretty matte, but I don't mind. I've been wearing my polishes matte for the past few days, and I love the look. I'm also glad that the colors are exact dupes of the originals because I have Essie's matte top coat...I wouldn't buy a polish I can make myself with a bit of tc. I like them! They'd probably look super pretty and glittery with a glossy tc, too.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 19, 2009)

i don't like the whole matte/suedey thing.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't like the whole matte/suedey thing. Me either.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 19, 2009)

i've really tried to get on board with it, but it just doesn't agree with me!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola, Scrangie also did swatches of them with a shiny top coat, they look really nice. I'll post them up when I get home from work.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

They look a little weird, but kind of cool. I'm not sure if I'd wear them or not! lol.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 20, 2009)

I do not like them.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 20, 2009)

I much prefer the original. God, we'll alwas have paris is super sexy!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't like the suede thing, but i think with two coats of Mavala colorfix they could look more shiny and less scratchy.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont like them plain but I just checked out Scrangie's one with topcoat and they are gorgeous!


----------

